# Wiped The Dust Off My Turkey Call...



## Clark (Apr 23, 2011)

...and this is what I got.

Springtime gobblers can put on quite a show. It was a 90minute episode for Christine and I. After hunting season opens Monday, 
doubt these birds will be so cooperative (or alive). Location- near Dingman's Ferry along the Delaware River.



*Meleagris gallopavo*
Sometimes it is unlucky to be first.





Competition is elbow to elbow right here.





Hot and lusty.





This guy really wanted a piece of me.






Happy Easter everyone!







And thanks for looking.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 23, 2011)

Great turkey shots, Clark.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2011)

Great shots Clark. Funny to see turkeys at Easter :rollhappy:

It really is amazing the come back this species has enjoyed over the past few decades. You going to be out there bagging any? What is the limit in NJ?


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome! Great shots!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2011)

Excellent, Clark!


----------



## Hera (Apr 23, 2011)

Amazing birds. They look intimidating and beautiful, except for the heads. Another animal made when God was in the mood for a good joke.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 23, 2011)

Enjoyed your photos! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice photos. I was near your house today.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2011)

Bravo !!:clap:!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice photo's and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Funny to see turkeys at Easter :rollhappy:
> 
> It really is amazing the come back this species has enjoyed over the past few decades. You going to be out there bagging any? What is the limit in NJ?


I agree. Maybe I'll do rabbits this Thanksgiving. hehe

So true about the come back, but there is evidence of mismanagement in the northern part of the state where we hunted. Only seen 2 turkeys in that area, but- 3 bears in the same stretch of real estate in NJ. The photos were taken in Pennsylvania(PA.), sorry for the misunderstanding  .

I don't see myself participating in hunter/gatherer anytime soon. Here, or out of state. 


Bag limit- For the folks at home, let's look at PA. vs. NJ. My father will be in PA. with a non-resident license.

PA.- one buys a hunting license. It permits you to hunt all of May(no Sundays), for spring turkey. Limit is 1 mature bird(male only).
Same license gives one the right to hunt in fall season. 1 bird limit, male or female.
No additional fees for above.

Everyone ready to sneeze?

NJ.- one buys hunting license. But to hunt spring turkey there is an extra fee(s).
Spring turkey is a lottery system. NJ state is broken up into over 50 zones.
Each zone has 5 subseasons that consists of a 5-day period.
So for an extra $20, you get a 5-day subseason in one zone. 
Your bag limit is directly related to one's wallet. You can apply for as many permits as you can afford.
So the limit here can be 25 turkeys. The real limit is 1 bird per day.

Subseasons are 4weeks of Mon-Fri., 5weeks of just Saturdays.

Did everybody sneeze?


Eric-thanks for letting me nap. I was exhausted. I must be getting fuglier, had all three bears run upon eye contact. Strange behavior.


----------



## Heather (Apr 24, 2011)

Regarding the comeback. We have a flock near us here in Sacramento. My mom though, back in Westford, MA has one living in her condo community as well. They roost in the trees over her house every night, and it's a whole production when they go up every night, they walk up the road and then one at a time, fly to her neighbors roof, and then form a line and one at time, go up into the trees. It looks just like airplanes in line to take off on a runway. I would always gobble at them when I was out grilling and they always call back. We had quite a few of those springtime displays in the front yard too. Neat, but they are some bizarre looking birds. 

Strangely, they always show themselves on thanksgiving too. Not sure if they are taunting us or have a death wish.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2011)

Its very confusing because we practice in Spotswood every Weds. night. I go from there to the Wallmart near Sayerville, and when I wind my way to the NJ Tpk. I alway wonder how I got so near the the river?!


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello Heather!
Perhaps in California you are looking at the Merriam turkey.
Ours is the Eastern.


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2011)

Forgot to add-
The birds will gobble at anything untill conditiioned.
Hooting owls, slamming a car door, clapping, ect.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2011)

I remember once I was driving up i-88 towards where I was going to school and I approached a rock cut that I was going to drive through. Just as I got to the middle of the cut, (the highway was about 25' down) I saw the strangest thing gliding from one side of the highway to the other, like a cannonball with wings! I realized in a bit that it was a turkey, but had never seen one fly over a highway like that before. ... in the woods, yes but never while I was in a car


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmmm...sounds like the system in NJ is designed primarily for tax revenue, not conservation. Bizarre. 

Back in '96 I walked the Appalachian Trail from south to north and remember that the NW NJ/Pennsylvania populations of black bear were impressive. Once you get over the state line into NY though they disappear fast! I grew up just across the Hudson from Bear Mountain and Harriman State Park and never saw one there. Lots of turkeys though.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 24, 2011)

Impressive pictures!


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2011)

Tom- certain you walked right by me.


----------



## Ray (Apr 25, 2011)

We have a flock that calls our neighborhood "home". When they are trying to get into the trees at night, it's like watching an old "Keystone Kops" episode. They ain't the most agile critters around.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: That most be a riot! I bet they're more agile compared to domestic raised ones! We grew turkeys for Thanksgiving for many a years ....
that 54 pounder was lucky he could walk!


----------



## Clark (Apr 25, 2011)

Roids?

I'll stick my neck out and claim the largest birds in pics are 22-24lbs.
The bird in pic #1- 17-19lbs.
Legal bird has 3inch beard(not shown), 14-16lbs.

Donuts?


----------

